# 2016 Cruze LS - Blue Ray Metalic First wash & wax (with photos)



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks very nice and clean!!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Looks very nice and clean!!!


Nice Pics. Blue Ray Metallic sure does look good on the new Cruze.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful car!!! I want one now. After my weekend, maybe the 2016s are "rock proof" LOL.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice!

Is this the 1st 2016 member we have?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice, I'm tossing the idea of a Regal GS or a Cruze Premier RS.

I'm really liking this new style.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

The wheel covers are painted and clear coated, treat them exactly like you would treat your paint. Wax and all


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> The wheel covers are painted and clear coated, treat them exactly like you would treat your paint. Wax and all


That is a great idea. Important to do that while they are new and all clean. Get a good solid couple of coats on them. I would even play with the idea of plasti-dip on them for the winter maybe. 

That blue ray sure looks different than the media photos. Meguiars is good stuff car is looking really good. Keep us posted of any problems that pop up or just keep us posted even if it is running good.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

2013Cruze said:


> Nice Pics. Blue Ray Metallic sure does look good on the new Cruze.





jsusanka said:


> That blue ray sure looks different than the media photos. Meguiars is good stuff car is looking really good. Keep us posted of any problems that pop up or just keep us posted even if it is running good.


It's really interesting - almost a color shift. Sometime's it looks black, others a deep purple. I tried to catch it in the setting sun, but it wouldn't cooperate.



Patman said:


> Beautiful car!!! I want one now. After my weekend, maybe the the 2016s are "rock proof" LOL.


Ha, I wish. I have a chip already on the bumper.



ChrisWorldPeace said:


> The wheel covers are painted and clear coated, treat them exactly like you would treat your paint. Wax and all


Great idea! I may have to wait until next weekend though. I haven't hand waxed a car for a long time (my wife's minivan would be killer) and my arms are just spaghetti today.

Any ideas for the steelies underneath? I'm hoping to keep them black as can be to provide the contrast.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Poje said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is this the 1st 2016 member we have?


Not sure. I though there was one more.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Poje said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is this the 1st 2016 member we have?


Yes bbelnap is our first 2016 owner and he was nice enough to provide us with very nice pics all the way around even under the car for the new oil filter. There is another guy he has the 2016 Limited model not the 2nd generation like this.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Starting to really like the new generation. Im just hoping all the kinks are worked out unlike the 11's.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Very very nice! I would not drive that thing, it looks so **** good!!!!!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> Very very nice! I would not drive that thing, it looks so **** good!!!!!



I'm confused.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

sparkman said:


> I'm confused.


Ha ha, yeah. Kind of makes me think of this:





One to keep in the box, one to play with, and one just in case!

I'd totally do this with the Cruze.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

*2016 Cruze LS - Blue Ray Metalic First wash &amp; wax (with photos)*



203-CRUZER said:


> Very very nice! I would not drive that thing, it looks so **** good!!!!!


 Lol


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Just looks like it came off the showroom floor! Got it looking mint!! Like a trailer queen! Take it whatever way you want. Bottom line...it looks really nice as stated earlier.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks very sharp.. waiting on my local dealership to have an MT Cruze and maybe it'll be my time to join the club!


----------



## irewood (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks good. I have the bright blue (don't know what it's actually called lol). I like your colour a lot also


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bbelnap said:


> I've finally gotten around to the photos people have been asking for. Took me a while to get the car washed and waxed, but here she is, all dolled up with shined shoes.
> 
> I used mostly Meguiars stuff, Gold Class Car Wash and kit, Meguiars Gold Class Carnauba Wax (2 thin coats), and Meguiars Hot Shine High Gloss Tire Coating.
> 
> ...



Looks really good......nice way to spend the day....now you can frett over that first stone chip, darn it.

The plastic wheel covers are painted so just use a non-cleaner type wax on them to maintain the sheen.......cleaner waxes will tend to erode the thin paint on the covers.
Also, the black steel wheels are paint only.....no clear coat....so you may find, if going for that showpiece look, it beneficial to remove the covers, fluff and buff, and then wash/wax the rims.....again using a wax only (non-cleaner) to maintain the deep black and stop surface corrosion.
Just one of those details that most owners miss.

Rob


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Not sure how I missed seeing this over the past week but I'll say it again. It looks amazing. It looks a lot better in real pictures than it does on the website. It's just absolutely gorgeous. GM did an excellent job styling this generation of Cruze, it's really growing on me.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

bbelnap said:


> I've finally gotten around to the photos people have been asking for. Took me a while to get the car washed and waxed, but here she is, all dolled up with shined shoes.
> 
> I used mostly Meguiars stuff, Gold Class Car Wash and kit, Meguiars Gold Class Carnauba Wax (2 thin coats), and Meguiars Hot Shine High Gloss Tire Coating.
> 
> Not sure how to take care of the wheel covers on the steelies.


Very nice, you cleaned it up well. Ready to clean & wax mine? lol


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

That color looks good.


----------

